

Should makers of viral videos get a cut of music sales? - ajg1977
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090731/0148415723.shtml

======
sidburgess
Well that is an interesting idea. I have had music stripped from my videos I
made in Iraq because they contained copywrited music. One of my videos was
supposedly played by ESPN at a basket-ball game.

I think it sounds nice in theory but you would have a hard time convincing
RIAA that money can flow the other way.

